# Scottish Rite or York Rite



## bro.whitec (Jun 30, 2015)

Brothers I have a question. I have done research but still undecided, Scottish rite or York rite??


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jun 30, 2015)

I've had that same question as well.  I've heard that we can travel both sides.  I have a coworker who went up to Royal Arch and then came down to go up the SR side to become a Shriner.


----------



## coachn (Jun 30, 2015)

It all depends upon what you are looking for.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 30, 2015)

As John said, it depends on what you're searching for in Freemasonry.

I like to compare the two rites like college. The Scottish Rite is the Philosophy degree and the York Rite is the History degree. That being said, the York Rite is philosophical and has many esoteric aspects to it, but I chose to go through the York Rite first because 1) I was interested in going through all Ancient Craft Masonry degrees as seen in the Lodge, 2) I have always been interested in the Templar orders in the York Rite, and 3) most of the Brothers who I looked up to were in the York Rite.

I eventually joined the Scottish Rite as well, but most of my time is consumed by the York Rite and other bodies affiliated with that rite.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2015)

Neither first - Grow settled into your blue lodge first.  Either later - You can't go wrong either way.

So take your time and figure out what you want to get out of your membership in blue lodge first, then later take your time and figure out want you to get out of your membership in the appendent order second.

I liked my Scottish Rite degrees but in the end I have stayed active in several blue lodges and don't show up at Scottish Rite every year.  I remember the lessons taught to me in the SR degrees and apply them in my life so it was worth it to me to be an SR member I'm just busy enough at blue lodge that I don't have extra time for SR.  For me it would almost certainly be the same pattern with YR.


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jul 1, 2015)

Brother dfreybur, I'm definitely taking your knowledge and putting it to use.


----------



## coachn (Jul 1, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Neither first - Grow settled into your blue lodge first.  Either later - You can't go wrong either way.
> 
> So take your time and figure out what you want to get out of your membership in blue lodge first, then later take your time and figure out want you to get out of your membership in the appendent order second.
> 
> I liked my Scottish Rite degrees but in the end I have stayed active in several blue lodges and don't show up at Scottish Rite every year.  I remember the lessons taught to me in the SR degrees and apply them in my life so it was worth it to me to be an SR member I'm just busy enough at blue lodge that I don't have extra time for SR.  For me it would almost certainly be the same pattern with YR.


Spot On Bro. Doug!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 2, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Neither first - Grow settled into your blue lodge first.


I waited 2-years before petitioning the York Rite so I could get my Proficiency Certificate for Worshipful Master.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 4, 2015)

Scottish Rite is much larger in membership than York. Just  a fact , may not mean much. The KT degree in York is very impressive, I'm glad i went through it. All that said, I found YR to be excessive in opening and closing ritual. Few in my chapter could remember their parts. History and meaning was lost in the confusion. I was once denied attendance at my Commandery because I did not have full dress. When Shrine dropped the requirment of 32nd degree in SR or KT in YR I demited out.


----------



## GKA (Aug 9, 2015)

I was all up into the Scottish Rite, signed petition ect. then all of the sudden, I went York Rite, I haven't looked back.
I am still considering Scottish Rite as well


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 9, 2015)

I need the lessons of the York Rite.  I feel like my masonic experience is incomplete without knowing the true word.


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> I need the lessons of the York Rite.  I feel like my masonic experience is incomplete without knowing the true word.


You may find yourself either disappointed or appeased by your effort.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 9, 2015)

coachn said:


> You may find yourself either disappointed or appeased by your effort.


That's expected.  I'm hopeful for the latter.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 9, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Neither first - Grow settled into your blue lodge first.


#Wisdom


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> That's expected.  I'm hopeful for the latter.


Should you want to put what you are given to the test:  http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-lost-masters-word-acid-test.html


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 9, 2015)

coachn said:


> Should you want to put what you are given to the test:  http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-lost-masters-word-acid-test.html


Good stuff my brother!


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> Good stuff my brother!


I thought you might like that.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Oct 9, 2015)

coachn said:


> Should you want to put what you are given to the test:  http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-lost-masters-word-acid-test.html


Confused.  But I will re-visit and perform the acid test once I receive the RAM degrees.


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

AndreAshlar said:


> Confused.  But I will re-visit and perform the acid test once I receive the RAM degrees.


Good, and enjoy your investments!


----------



## goomba (Oct 9, 2015)

Today for some reason when I saw the title of this thread I didn't think differences in the Rite.  What I thought was a fight like old school in an open field.  It would be epic and need a chair lift.


----------

